# Cover For Winter



## DOCBigSky (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a cover for the winter for our 250RS? We live in Montana and snow is an issue.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

DOCBigSky said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a cover for the winter for our 250RS? We live in Montana and snow is an issue.


Personally I wouldn't cover it.Just keep the unit shoveled off.Keep it under 6-8 inches.My belief is covering the unit traps to much moisture and doesn't let the unit breath.We also get our share of snow and have not covered any of our units in years and have yet to have an issue.just be very carefull cleaning it off.The vents covers when frozen break very easy when nicked with a shovel.Use a plastic shovel with no steel cutting edge and you'll be fine.This will be up for debate I am sure but works well for us.I clean it off maybe 2 or 3 times a year.It's also handy as I park it right beside my garage.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

DOCBigSky said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a cover for the winter for our 250RS? We live in Montana and snow is an issue.


I have the same trailer and live in northern Nevada. I installed two Max Air vent covers. My plan is to keep them open slightly and cover the RV with a ADCO cover. Personally, I don't want the weather to fade graphics.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

I also will remove snow from the roof when needed.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

I have covered my last 3 trailers here in Wisconsin with a good breathable ADDCO cover. Also leave the roof vents cracked.
I have never had a problem and will continue to cover my trailers in the winter.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Agree with the ADCO cover , Maxxair vent covers and leaving the vents cracked. I also put a container of damp rid inside the trailer. My cover has zipper access so I can check on the damp rid periodically during the winter.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Agree with the ADCO cover , Maxxair vent covers and leaving the vents cracked. I also put a container of damp rid inside the trailer. My cover has zipper access so I can check on the damp rid periodically during the winter.


It sounds like the ADCO brand is the best choice. I have read reviews online and the biggest complaint is that they run large. Does anyone have a model number they recommend or an experience with sizing on the 250RS? I would hate to sink that much money on an ill fitting cover.

-Kevin


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I have this one - http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/adco-travel-trailer-designer-tyvek-rv-cover-241-26/49125...pretty sure it's in this size as well. It's a bit big, but I prefer to have the propane tanks and such under the cover, so I like the size. I love the zippers so that I can get in and out of it, and if you unzip all the zippers, it's quite easy to install. I just did mine this weekend, and I was able to do it alone. Also recommend (as stated above), a container (I use 2) of DampRid, and leaving the vents under the max air covers cracked. So far I've had great success with this - we're on our third winter with the cover.

I did get a hole or two in it - first was from a bird (left it on my covered porch for a while last year before putting it away), and another that snagged on the rain spout. I have clear tyvek tape and I just covered the holes with that, inside and out, and it's held up fantastically. Between the snow and the spring sap from the trees, I'm happy it's covered through the winter.


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

Surprised no one has said anything about covers and De-laminating problems on the front cap... I guess for winter it might be ok, but for me, in the ever too much sun shine state of Central CA,, not worth the potential front cap bubbles. Most all my decals are peeling off, too due to sunshine, but i would rather a peeling decal, than de-laminating caused by a cover. I hear it is around 3-$4K to replace that front cap.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Beachnut said:


> Surprised no one has said anything about covers and De-laminating problems on the front cap... I guess for winter it might be ok, but for me, in the ever too much sun shine state of Central CA,, not worth the potential front cap bubbles. Most all my decals are peeling off, too due to sunshine, but i would rather a peeling decal, than de-laminating caused by a cover. I hear it is around 3-$4K to replace that front cap.


I always remove the cover in the spring before the hotter weather hits.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the ADCO Aqua shed on my TT. I have mixed feelings. It is supposed to breathe, but I have had some moisture issues. I to leave the vents wide open under the vent covers and have an air dryer plugged in. We don't get much snow, but we do get a lot of rain. Make sure your TT is clean and dry before you put the cover on.


----------

